# Bought a new bar....



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

I recently bought a new little bar to house my booze and sticks. I'm really happy with the way it turned out. 

I keep my main humidor on the top, along side some of my premium spirits.

In one of the cabinets I store my daily smoke cigars in Tupperdors.


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks nice... Where'd you get it/How much?


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

My wife bought it for me. I think she bought it online from Sears.com. I want to say it was $499 or $599. The assembly SUCKED!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice my brother thanks for sharing!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Looks nice... Very cool! :nod:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Aside from the Gurkha sign, it's awesome!! Enjoy it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> Aside from the Gurkha sign, it's awesome!! Enjoy it.


How did i know you would say that your a class act SCOTT!:smoke:


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Hahaha.. Gurkha sign is temporary. It is however signed by Gurkhas owner, if that helps!  planning to get some legit cigar art soon.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Blake, it looks excellent.


Tony. I knew you'd notice that so I beat you to the punch


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

nice pick up blake...enjoy it!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Considering one as well, but I dont smoke inside the house so it would be primarily for spirits. I want the kind with the built in ice bucket/sink deal so that I can add cold beers to a sunken in bucket.

I may have to go custom to fit the space I have though.

Yours looks perfect in that spot!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Austin_Smoker said:


> Hahaha.. Gurkha sign is temporary. It is however signed by Gurkhas owner, if that helps!  planning to get some legit cigar art soon.


Yes Blake looks great bro just busting your onions!:first:



scottw said:


> Blake, it looks excellent.
> 
> +1
> 
> Tony. I knew you'd notice that so I beat you to the punch


That you did my friend that you did!


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Thx for the feedback guys!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

"Rotate"

It's a function.

My neck hurts.


----------



## CardinalsFan (Dec 27, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## GlassMaster (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks sweet as... wouldn't mind getting a bar myself.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Oooh, i like it, im looking for one myself. Im so picky though and I dont have a huge amount of space so its hard for me to find one i really like.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Thats great! Nice to have all the vices in one convenient place


----------

